# Strange workout data



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyone else ever have this happen? Used the Nike Training app for a workout today on iPhone and AW6. On the Fitness app it shows the workout was completed yesterday and the calories burned was 833 for 13:50 minutes but the time shows from 12:33 to 3:59.

iPhone screen shot









AW screenshots

























I've been using the Nike Run for years on AW's. I have only been using Nike training since Oct 1.

TIA


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

MuckyMark said:


> Anyone else ever have this happen? Used the Nike Training app for a workout today on iPhone and AW6. On the Fitness app it shows the workout was completed yesterday and the calories burned was 833 for 13:50 minutes but the time shows from 12:33 to 3:59.
> 
> iPhone screen shot
> 
> ...


I had issues with my train data on my AW5 .
The Apple shop even took the photos of evidence showing hear rate not tracking,but if Apple test and it shows okay then your goosed .


----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

kokoro said:


> I had issues with my train data on my AW5 .
> The Apple shop even took the photos of evidence showing hear rate not tracking,but if Apple test and it shows okay then your goosed .


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Yup, you're correct. I had an online chat with Apple support. They had me back-up, then wipe the watch and phone and restore them. It has not fixed the issue. I suspect the issue is on the Nike side. When it occurs you can see time has not stopped from the previous workout even though the workout has ended. My work around is to use the NTC app on the phone only and use one of the workout app routines such as functional strength or flexibility to record the workouts. I have sent some feedback to Nike through the app but I'm not holding my breath they will respond. 

Cheers, Mark


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Never mind the time... what got me really into a WTF mode.. is how the rotten apple calculates calories... it seems that it calculates with a .25 motivator that just keeps on going some times for ridiculous calculations.

according to your app... you burned over 800 calories by just walking a bit more than a mile? That is totally absurd.

Example:
Same workout with Apple watch on right hand.... 
I Watch by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and Garmin Instinct on the left hand. 
Instinct by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

@Wolfsatz
It was actually a gym workout but nevertheless work data results are odd on most of these smart watches. When I compared my TomTom running watch to the AW it showed even more calories burned per km than the AW which I've always thought was on the high side. I still have an AW4, for sh1ts and giggles one day I'm going to run with both on to see if there's a variance.

BTW am I reading your Garmin correctly that you gained 56m of elevation playing racquetball?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

MuckyMark said:


> @Wolfsatz
> It was actually a gym workout but nevertheless work data results are odd on most of these smart watches. When I compared my TomTom running watch to the AW it showed even more calories burned per km than the AW which I've always thought was on the high side. I still have an AW4, for sh1ts and giggles one day I'm going to run with both on to see if there's a variance.
> 
> BTW am I reading your Garmin correctly that you gained 56m of elevation playing racquetball?


56 Feet... I stopped the watch after leaving the gym while i was driving.. thus the elevation difference.

Someone else asked me to check on heart rate data.. and ti is also very differnt from one watch to the other one during the very same session

Apple Besrt Rate by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Farming Heart Rate by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## PCCM (Feb 3, 2015)

A little unrelated but I took a nap on my obligatory New Years movie binge day, and woke up to it telling me I had met my activity goals during my nap (I had just checked my biometrics before falling asleep, I was nowhere near goal). I guess horizontal standing counts too.

New Year’s resolution = nap more


----------



## LosaHilly (5 mo ago)

I had the same problem with several apps I used to track my activity and calories. I wouldn't say I liked the way these apps counted sleeping/sitting and doing nothing as activity. I guess I couldn't lose calories that way. I was exercising at the time, and trying to get any results without professional help was a bad idea. Then I hired a trainer who helped me do effective exercises and advised me on a diet plan. Thanks to him I lost about 50 pounds. On Healthcanal.com I found an article about the benefits of testosterone-based products. I'm thinking of trying it to further improve my results. What type of T are you guys taking?


----------



## RalphFlow (4 mo ago)

This sometimes happens with many exercise and activity tracking apps. I find these apps useless because the numbers may be different from reality. For example, the bracelet that tracks your steps daily counts specific body movements, including arm movements, not leg movements. However, we can move our arms when we sit, so the statistics show the wrong numbers. I prefer to pay a trainer to be able to see and measure results because he is a professional and knows how to help me. I've been working out at the gym three times a week for three months now and I see my fat melting and my muscles gradually growing. I also take supplements from https://purerawz.co/product/ibutamoren-mk-677/.


----------

